

Show HN: Appbase.io – Build realtime apps/API with search, collaboration - sidi09
http://show.appbase.io

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8204155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8204155)

~~~
sidi09
Previous post is over 4 months old. Since then, we have added a REST API,
added ElasticSearch auto index and huge improvements in the JS SDK / docs. We
are also consodering open - source as an option. Would love to hear feedback.

~~~
veb
Then why not write a blog post and explain these updates and submit it to HN
normally, rather than through "Show HN"? I didn't realise Show HN was used for
this sort of thing.

(edit) From the guidelines:

> New features and upgrades ("Foo 1.3.1 is out") generally don't make good
> Show HNs. If you've had a breakthrough, a new Show HN might be ok—just don't
> do it routinely.

~~~
sidi
There are a ridiculous number of new things - including the entire design
itself that I believe it deserves more than a Foo 1.3.1 update. Appreciate
your comment.

~~~
veb
But we don't know that. It could be exactly the same. That's why I suggested
you link to an article about all the new updates and your vision next. That's
what everyone usually does and it gets a better reception over on HN.

"Show HN" is really not for this sort of thing.

I have never seen this before btw, I really love it. Planning on using it :-)

